# How many times do you usually repeat a single song?



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

how many times do you usually repeat a song that you like? do you repeat that song many times or does it quickly start to get _too_ repetitive?


----------



## shasha001 (Oct 19, 2010)

I repeat over and over again until I get over it lol..which can last days maybe weeks..


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Until I get bored of it, which is usually after 50 times or so.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Three or four times max.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I dnt repeat songs even if I like them a lot ,I just wait for them to come on again.


----------



## goldentryst (May 17, 2011)

I try to keep the repeat count to a minimum, because once I've heard a song one too many times, I find it just doesn't sound very 'good' anymore. :[ I hate that, ughh. Wish I could listen to any song for ever and never get tired of it!


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I never repeat song. I like my 10K+ song library on shuffle ^.^


----------



## Axiom (Sep 15, 2011)

I find myself repeating any new song I encounter that I really enjoy at least.. 50 times or so before I get bored of it for the most part, put it away, and do it to another song.

I've found that I get "bored" of a song once I've memorized everything about it and then that's that.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Apparently, one of my most irritating traits is that when I love a song, I listen to it a lot. Like a thousand times. It's even been suggested that it might be some kind of OCD trait. I'll put a song on repeat for hours. Drives everyone crazy. It's like medication to me. I have no idea how long it would take me to get sick of a song. It never happens. It just depends on how long it takes me to move on to the next obession worthy song.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

I. don't. know.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

The longest I have repeated the same song is 7-8 hours. I could have listened to it more, but I was getting sleepy.


----------



## SLeigh (Sep 13, 2011)

*More times than my neighbors would like!*


----------



## Blazing_Glitter (Sep 13, 2011)

I chose the first option...but it's only accurate after I've learned the lyrics. 
Until I feel I know a good song I can repeat it a few times per session.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Such a phase can go on for days...until I move on to another song-of-the-moment.


----------



## braverip (Sep 10, 2011)

I like to walk and fantasize, for lack of better word, when listening to music, so I usually end up repeating the same song sometimes dozens of times a day. My favorites so far have been a few Assassin's Creed and Okami tracks.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm definitely able to repeat songs that I enjoy. It's usually around 10-50 times, although my record is 118 in a day and almost 800 in that week.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

If I really like them, some 10 times?


----------

